# Aquabid Find - Lumos the Opaque Platinum Betta



## Atom

I have an deep admiration for white Bettas. When I saw this Opaque Platinum on Aquabid I just had to have him . Unfortunately my experience with online Bettas hasn't been good. This will be the last time I buy Bettas online. Halfmoons simply don't ship well because of their delicate finnage. All the Bettas I got online arrived with various stages of finrot. I have a feeling one won't make it  which is unfortunate because he is a beauty and was expensive too.

Anyway...I would like to show off this one I named LUMOS.

This is what he looked like before he arrived.









A day after I got him. You can see the damage to his tail 









A week after he settled in. The tail is beginning to heal, but it won't be the same.









In his new home thanks to PAMELA 









Letting out a big yawn.









Enjoy! He isn't much of a flarer which I am glad because I'm afraid he could do more damage to his fins.


----------



## Atom

Swimming about 









He is metallic so the light really bounces off him. He kind of has a halo here.









That's it folks


----------



## eternity302

I definitely understand how you feel!

It's unfortunate that Marianne retired from BCbetta, best in Canada, and wuz local, i use to pick up tons of bettas from her, the prices definitely led up to $80 a piece eventually!

And as unfortunate as that, there use to be a place called Fin-omenal Fish in Richmond, they had a whole Betta Barrack Wall, it wuz spectacular holding 150 betta in a drip system, and carrying some of the best bettas, but unfortunately, they were out of business after a few years!

Can't even lead you to where to get quality bettas locally... i can hardly find the good ones anymroe! =(


----------



## Atom

eternity302 said:


> I definitely understand how you feel!
> 
> It's unfortunate that Marianne retired from BCbetta, best in Canada, and wuz local, i use to pick up tons of bettas from her, the prices definitely led up to $80 a piece eventually!
> 
> And as unfortunate as that, there use to be a place called Fin-omenal Fish in Richmond, they had a whole Betta Barrack Wall, it wuz spectacular holding 150 betta in a drip system, and carrying some of the best bettas, but unfortunately, they were out of business after a few years!
> 
> Can't even lead you to where to get quality bettas locally... i can hardly find the good ones anymroe! =(


Too bad I missed those connections. The Betta Barrack Wall sounds insane! I always wondered what happened to BCBettas. I keep checking the website hoping something would happen.

Ah well this guy may be damaged, but I still love him though. Lesson learned I guess. Expensive lessons.


----------



## eternity302

BC Betta... well, Marianne had an insane betta barrack that house over 1000 betta, she and her husband decided to retire, you should definitely see the trophies they had! She decided to breed clown fish (Marine), and I think she retired too on that! I think they just wanted to get over it!

If you ever plan on building a betta wall, let me know =) i wuz always ineterested in setting one up.. i had about 300 bettas at one time.. 50 plus adults and the rest juveniles! Unfortunately i had to give em up, had a career change during that time!
I luved my crown tails... but I think the most i've ever spent, wuz $80 on a plakat, on the 3.5" mark, directly shipped from thailand.. yes... extremely costly.. died shortly after.. dun put them with knifefish... it definitely does not work out! (My idiocy on trial and error)

But if you can find the (Dawn and Kathy, previous owners of Fin-omenal Fish), they were excellent breeders and betta keepers... no clue where they went though! They could still be breeding on the side, as they were true fish lovers!


----------



## cyber_ecco

Last time I talked to Kathy...Dawn was driving a bus and Kathy was working at Rogers. She told me they stopped breeding bettas. I used to go out to BCbetta as well to pick up bettas and they were stunning. Maryanne used to sell to Finomenal too, thats why they always looked so good. Her setup in her garage was cool though...that and the breeding clownfish.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

What a beauty he is, even with his ragged fin. He is still amazing.


----------



## eternity302

Awww man.. u serious? They were pretty good in the business too! I can only blame the strip mall they were in, they raise their rent, that's the reason why they move.. and the location they moved to... wuz pretty much a dead spot in Richmond.. even i didn't go there much after they relocated! (i hate to say it)

But hey.. i dun remember much more breeders.. they were the most famous ones.. other wise.. i know there were still few more breeders few years ago... but i'm pretty much certain they jumped outta the hobby like me!

I just find it odd how people call them nowadays! You're pretty much one of the few that defines the bettas correctly! I see WAY TOO MANY new made up names for betta coloration and finnage!

CT
DBT
DT
SDT
PT
RT
PK
HM
OHM

These were the common ones.. few years out of the betta hobby.. and look.. a million new names! =) just getting sooo confusing!
btw.. if i haven't comment on your platinum HM, I just wanna let you know she's gorgeous! For me.. i noticed that a daily 20% water change always brings back the finnage!
I usually keep them in a 2litre tank size, have a 5gallon bucket with water sitting, drain and fill daily, works like a charm!


----------



## Smiladon

He is really a beauty! I have been looking for one like this for a long time, but haven't found any locally so far  

Very nice fish and very nice photos!


----------



## onefishtwofish

a real beauty indeed!


----------



## Rastapus

A beautiful fish Atom! Coincidentally we are expecting solid white Half Moon Betta on Tuesday! Similar but I am hoping they will be similar to that beauty!


----------



## Pamela

Lumos is gorgeous!
The tank looks great too  Did you buff out the scratches or something?


----------



## Atom

eternity302 said:


> If you ever plan on building a betta wall, let me know =) i wuz always ineterested in setting one up.. i had about 300 bettas at one time.. 50 plus adults and the rest juveniles! Unfortunately i had to give em up, had a career change during that time!


I hope I don't get to that point in my hobby. That would be cool, but would drive me insane! Would love to see one in action though.



eternity302 said:


> btw.. if i haven't comment on your platinum HM, I just wanna let you know she's gorgeous! For me.. i noticed that a daily 20% water change always brings back the finnage!
> I usually keep them in a 2litre tank size, have a 5gallon bucket with water sitting, drain and fill daily, works like a charm!


Off to do a water change. Thanks for the tip!



Smiladon said:


> He is really a beauty! I have been looking for one like this for a long time, but haven't found any locally so far
> 
> Very nice fish and very nice photos!


Me too. That is why I resorted to Aquabid. I just had to have him.



Rastapus said:


> A beautiful fish Atom! Coincidentally we are expecting solid white Half Moon Betta on Tuesday! Similar but I am hoping they will be similar to that beauty!


Rastapus, thanks! I really appreciate you guys bringing in the harder to find colours into IPU. You definitely have a decent selection. Hope they turn out like this one  Btw, I think the seller I bought Lumos from sells wholesale. I wonder if you would be able to bring any of his bettas into BC. That would be awesome! I would flock to IPU even more that I already do.



Pamela said:


> Lumos is gorgeous!
> The tank looks great too  Did you buff out the scratches or something?


Thanks Pam. No I didn't. I don't really notice the scratches that much anymore. Must be the lighting in the picture. The tank works better than my newer one!


----------



## pinkjell

WOW, He IS BEAUTIFUL! droooooling...


----------



## plantedinvertz

Wow ...awesome betta! So beautiful


----------

